# Technische Frage Netzteil (12V-Schienen)



## duke999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Grüß Euch,

folgendes Netzteil habe ich verbaut:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W, Netzteil
Hier sind 4 seperate 12V-Schienen "verbaut". Ich nehme stark an, dass die +12V3- und +12V4-Schienen mit jeweils 20 A für die Grafikarte(n) sind?! Bedeutet: 12 V * 20 A = 240 W an Spannungsquelle 12V3 und 12V4.

Nun die Frage:
Was passiert, wenn ich eine Graka verbaue, welche über 240 Watt zieht? Wird dann auf die andere 12V-Schiene zurück gegriffen? 
Das Markennetzteil kurzzeitig deutlich über ihren Spezifikationen betrieben werden können, möchte ich hier außen vor lassen.

Habe relativ viel über Netzteile gelesen, aber keine so richtige Antwort gefunden.


----------



## wishi (6. Dezember 2013)

Du sagst doch schon selber das Max 240 Watt gezogen werden können. Wenn Du eine verbaust die mehr wie 240 Watt zieht dann nimm das 2te PCI-e Kabel und nimm von den beiden Kabeln jeweils 1 Stecker, dann könntest Du Theoretisch 480 Raus ziehen.
Ich halte nichts davon Hardware bis auf´s Maximum zu belasten.


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube das mit den Schienen funktioniert etwas anders. Du kannst an das Netzteil jedenfalls auch eine Grafikkarte dranhängen die meinetwegen auch 400W frisst, das BeQuiet stört sich nicht daran.


----------



## wishi (6. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den Schienen funktioniert etwas anders. Du kannst an das Netzteil jedenfalls auch eine Grafikkarte dranhängen die meinetwegen auch 400W frisst, das BeQuiet stört sich nicht daran.


 
Doch tut es...Dauert nicht all zu lange und der Überlastschutz agiert.


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Doch tut es...Dauert nicht all zu lange und der Überlastschutz agiert.



Also willst du damit sagen das mehr als 500W auf den 12V Schienen nicht ausreicht um ca. 500W Last zu stemmen? Ist ja nicht so als wäre ein BeQuiet ein billig Netzteil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2013)

Es geht um die LastVERTEILUNG!

Natürlich kommen insgesamt 500W aus den 12V-Schienen raus, nur bei einem MultiRail Netzteil eben nicht alle 500 durch einen Anschluss. 

Wenn beispielsweise die Anschlüsse 12V1 und 12V2 intern an einer Schine A (250W) hängen und die Anschlüsse 12V3 und 12V4 intern an Schiene B (250W) dann kann man eine extreme Grafikkarte die 350W frisst nicht an 12V1 und 12V2 anschließen da dann der Überlastschutz greift weil nur eine Schiene intern be(über-)lastet wird.

Eine solche Grafikkarte zu betreiben ist aber absolut kein Problem - man muss schlicht die Anschlüsse 12V1 und 12V3 nutzen um beide Schienen intern zu belasten und schon sind 350W absolut kein Problem mehr.

Was man wie anschließen soll wird auch oft in den Handbüchern erläutert (falls Netzteile nicht intern da dynamisch switchen können bei Bedarf, keine Ahnung obs sowas gibt) - nur liest sowas eben keiner. Und aufgrund der Tatsache dass erstens gerade bei so hochwertigen NTs wie dem E9 auch ein bisschen mehr geht als draufsteht und zweitens die allermeisten Grafikkarten nicht dermaßen viel Saft fressen funktioniert der "falsche" Anschluss auch in den allermeisten Fällen problemlos.


----------



## duke999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Nunja. Sehr viele hier Forum sagen sinngemäß immer: "Für ne GTX770 oder ne R9 280x reichen 450-500 Watt locker aus" Das müssten dann ja alles Single-Rail-Netzteile sein?! 
Das bedeutet dann ja auch, dass Multi-Rail-Netzteil in diesem Falle deutlich benachteiligt sind?!

Edit: Geschrieben bevor Post #6 gelesen wurde.

Edit2:Welche 12V-Schiene ich nutze, ist mir doch eigtl. nicht überlassen. Single-Rail und Multi-Rail Netzteile unterscheiden sich doch nicht im Kabelmanagement?!


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. Dezember 2013)

Da viele High-end Karten der neuesten Generation über 240 Watt ziehen (können), würde mich es extrem wundern wenn dieses "Problem" insbesondere bei diesem populären Hersteller nicht schon längst im Forum erwähnt wurde.
Be Quiet wird hier oft empfohlen, auch dieses Netzteil (mittlerweile nicht mehr so häufig) wurde bereits empfohlen und das würde mich dann doch wundern.
Übrigens: Im PCGH Wissensbuch steht, dass über den Anschluss am Mainboard 75 Watt übertragen werden (auf die Grafikkarte), dass heißt wenn die 12 V Schiene 240 Watt schafft, kann die Grafikkarte theoretisch 315 Watt ziehen ohne das dein NT überlastet wird. (240w von der 12V und 75w vom Mainboard).
Falls das nicht stimmen sollte bitte schnell antworten, bevor ich noch mehr Blödsinn rede


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Wie kann man denn bitte Entscheiden an welche 12V Schiene man die GRafikkarte anschließt? Ich hab ein BQ 480W und meine Kabelanschlussmöglichkeiten für PCIe sind begrenzt, da wird mir die entscheidung abgenommen wenn ich 2 Kabel brauche.


----------



## duke999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch was aus meinem Handbuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwecks PCI-E Kabel kombinieren und die Aufteilung der 12V-Schienen sind klar vorgegeben...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2013)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Übrigens: Im PCGH Wissensbuch steht, dass über den Anschluss am Mainboard 75 Watt übertragen werden (auf die Grafikkarte), dass heißt wenn die 12 V Schiene 240 Watt schafft, kann die Grafikkarte theoretisch 315 Watt ziehen ohne das dein NT überlastet wird.


 
Richtig (bis auf ein Detail). 

Es sind laut Norm "nur" 300W, da die erlaubte Leistungsaufnahme der PCIe Anschlüsse auf 75W/150W (6-pin/8-pin) begrenzt ist. Eine Karte mit einem 6 und einem 8 pin Anschluss darf also 75+75+150=300W fressen - und das ist für solche Netzteile auch kein Problem, da wird auch nichts überlastet.

Wenn man wesentlich mehr haben will bei den Hardcore-OC-Karten gibts zwei Möglichkeiten wie das Dilemma umgangen wird:
1.) Die Karten haben mehr als zwei PCIe-Anschlüsse so dass man alle Schienen seines Netzteiles nutzen kann
2.) Das Netzteil bietet die Option für hartes Übertakten von Multi auf Single-Rail zu wechseln (das Dark Power P10 kann das beispielsweise per Jumper oder sogar per Schalter an der Slotblende!), so dass man bei Bedarf die komplette Leistung (außerhalb jeglicher Norm) durch ein einziges Kabel ballern kann, wovon im Handbuch nachdrücklich abgeraten wird. 

Und genau letzteres ist der Grund warum man keine Single-Rails kaufen sollte - denn die können NUR das - und entsprechend spät bis gar nicht greifen die Sicherheitsmechanismen ein, du kannst mit nem starken Single-Rail-NT übertrieben gesagt dein Auto überbrücken oder Schweißen ohne dass irgendne Sicherung fliegt. Den Nachteil kann man nicht beseitigen, den "Nachteil" aber, den ein MultiRail Gerät hat (zu wenig Saft pro Schiene bei extremen OC-Karten) kann man aber durch eine der beiden Methoden oben leicht umgehen.


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dann lag ich ja richtig. Das mit den PCIe-Anschlüssen hatte ich außer Acht gelassen.
Be Quiet ist doch ne populäre Marke, haben wir denn keinen hier der das Netzteil hat und sagen kann ob das geht?


----------



## duke999 (6. Dezember 2013)

Und von welcher Schiene kommen die 75 Watt?


----------



## Stueppi (6. Dezember 2013)

duke999 schrieb:


> Und von welcher Schiene kommen die 75 Watt?



Ich schätze mal V1 vom ATX Stecker.


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. Dezember 2013)

75 Watt vom Mainboard
75 Watt PCIe stecker 6-pin   }  12 Volt Schiene (v3)
150 Watt PCIe Stecker 8-pin }  12 Volt Schiene (v3)


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2013)

duke999 schrieb:


> Und von welcher Schiene kommen die 75 Watt?


 
75+150W von 6-pol/8-pol PCIe-Stecker
75W vom PCIe-Slot.

Der Slot bzw. das Mainboard selbst bezieht die Leistung aus dem +12V Stecker an der CPU (4 oder 8-polig) und dem ATX-Anschluss (20+4-polig).


----------



## Lowpinger (6. Dezember 2013)

genau aus diesem grund bin ich bin 4x multi rail auf single rail gegangen (Corsair AX760)

hatte mehrmals das prob das sobald ich ans OC gegangen bin, vor allem bei der GTX480, kurze zeit später *klick* aus

nun single und keine sorgen mehr, es gibt aber auch die "HORROR" story das einem das system abgebrannt weil es irgendnem typ passiert is, board schlägt masse, NT schaltet nich ab, es brennt

1: typ zu dämlich (beim einbau)
2: board defekt
3: nt mist


Edith sagt: wenn die be quiet nts genauso gut sind wie die rechtschreibung im handbuch, na dann gute nacht


----------



## BozZ-439 (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Multi Rail hat eben die GPU vor ner Spannungsüberlast geschützt, dafür ist funktionierendes OCP ja da


----------



## Lowpinger (6. Dezember 2013)

BozZ-439 schrieb:


> Das Multi Rail hat eben die GPU vor ner Spannungsüberlast geschützt, dafür ist funktionierendes OCP ja da


 
du meinst hat das NT vor einer überlast geschützt, GPU will -> PSU kann nich -> klick aus


----------



## BozZ-439 (6. Dezember 2013)

Nein, das schützt schon die GPU weil zu viel Spannung über das Kabel geflossen wäre (bei dem Corsair ist es das dann).
Das ist halt schädlich für die Graka und da schützen die MR Netzteile eben


----------



## Kiloqualle (6. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Also willst du damit sagen das mehr als 500W auf den 12V Schienen nicht ausreicht um ca. 500W Last zu stemmen? Ist ja nicht so als wäre ein BeQuiet ein billig Netzteil.



Du musst dir das glaube ich vorstellen wie die Stromversorgung Zuhause. Klar du kannst eine Zahl X an Geräten anschließen aber versuche lieber nicht zum Beispiel wenn alles über die Sicherung der Küche geht die Waschmaschine, Trockner, Ofen und Mikrowelle gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, da fliegt dir auch die Sicherung raus, deswegen musst du das alles ein bisschen verteilen.


----------



## Lowpinger (6. Dezember 2013)

spannung = volt (mehr wie 12V geht nich)

was die GPU nich bekommen hätte, wäre genug Stromstärke (Ampere), damit *klick* aus (weil zieht zuviel Ampere gezogen)

GPU braucht x Watt, 12V1 etc haben x Ampere pro schiene

daher sollte man mehrere schienen nutzen um die last zu teilen

bsp: hängt die GPU (1x8pin + 1x6pin) am NT und das NT hat pro schiene nich genug ampere -> klick aus

entweder 1. single rail, 2. last teilen, oder 3. multi rail mit ausreichend Ampere auf den schienen (mehr als 30A)


----------

